#  Alternativmedizin >   Kennt jemand die Biofeedback-Therapie Breuer? >

## Karl

Hallo 
Ich habe mal eine Frage. Kennt jemand die Biofeedbacktherapie Breuer?
Oder hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? 
Karl

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Karl 
Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich hab vorher noch nichts von der Therapie gehört, aber hab gerade mal ein bischen Gegoogelt. 
Was ich auf der Homepage von Breuer (http://www.biomeditec.de/) gelesen hab (incl. dem Kurzfilm) klingt doch eher nach Wunderheiler, als nach einer Wissenschaft. 
Aber ich möchte mir hier nicht anmaßen, ein Urteil darüber abzugeben, da ich mich nicht tiefer mit der Materie beschäftigt habe. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr skeptisch dieser Methode entgegenstehen. 
Ich habe beim Googlen das selbe Thema auf einem anderen Forum gefunden, wo diese Therapie sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird, mit sehr sachlichen Beiträgen: http://www.rehakids.de/phpBB2/ftopic2144.html 
Für alle, die diese Therapie interessiert, empfehle ich, vorher den oben verlinkten Beitrag komplett zu lesen  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Athelas

Erst mal der Unterschied zur Biofeedbacktherapie ! . Und weil das in Wikipedia mal wieder wesentlich kompakter und einfacher Beschrieben ist , hier eine Erklärung dazu : 
Biofeedback : 
Ein mögliche Umsetzung in der Praxis sieht folgendermaßen aus: Der Proband sitzt vor einem Computer. An seinem Finger ist eine Messsonde angebracht, die den Hautleitwert und damit indirekt den Grad des Sympathikotonus, also der inneren Erregung misst. Dieser Messwert wird auf dem Monitor angezeigt, so dass der Proband ein Feedback über seine biologische Funktion Sympathikotonus erhält. Bei Migränepatienten wird zusätzlich ein Messgerät an einer Stelle der Stirn angebracht, an der der Puls fühlbar ist. Auf dem Bildschirm werden 4 Angaben als Kurvendiagramm gezeigt: Wohlfühllinie, Körpertemperatur, Pulsschlag und wenn der Proband einen speziellen Gürtel trägt, zusätzlich die Atemkurve. So lernt der Proband, "in den Bauch" zu atmen, und wird feststellen, dass sich im entspannten und kontrollierten Zustand der Puls der Atmung anpasst. Ein weiteres Programm zeigt die Weite der bei Migräne entzündeten Adern als vergrößerten roten Kreis auf schwarzem Hintergrund. Der Migränepatient lernt durch anfängliches Probieren und späteres vertieftes Üben den Durchmesser der Adern nur mit seiner Willenskraft deutlich zu verringern. Die Übungen werden erst mit Bildschirm erlernt und später ohne Sicht auf die Werte trainiert. Biofeedback wird nicht von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse übernommen und kostet insgesamt ca. 800€. Die Methode ist sogar für Kinder mit Migräneanfällen als geeignet belegt worden und kann auch von Kindern und Erwachsenen mit Behinderungen (Taubheit, körperliche Behinderung,...) praktiziert werden. 
Herr Breuer behauptet nun  einen anderen Zugang gefunden zu haben um diese Verhaltensänderungen zu Bewirken und nennt diesen Zugang eben Biofeedback nach Breuer.
Ausgehend von der Annahme das das Reizen Sensorischer Zellen auf er Haut eine direkte Rückkopplung im Gehirn verursacht,gibt es eine Reihe von Techniken diese Rückkopplungen gezielt auszunutzen. Ich stell mir das so vor wie diese Reihe von Kugeln die an einer Stange aufgehängt sind: am einen Ende klicke ich auf eine Kugel und am anderen Ende hüpft eine weg.
Breuer selbst sagt dazu :
"Sensorische Rezeptoren sind: Krause-Körperchen, freie Nervenendigungen, Meißner Zellen sowie Pacini-Körperchen. In ihnen zeigt sich die Intelligenz der Schöpfung. Neurobiologische Tastsinneswerkzeuge lösen Spastik und entwickeln das Gehirn. Sie sind so fein organisiert, daß sie die ultraschwache Zellstrahlung im bioelektromagnetischem Feld decodieren und regulieren können." 
Es muss was dran sein, wenn ich an dieses pädagogisch sinnvolle Spielzeug denke dem ja auch eine bessere Entwicklung des Kindes durch Tasten und  Be-greifen nachgesgt wird. 
@ StarBug : Die Beiträge in diesem gelinkten Forum hab ich bis zur letzten Seite gelesen und diese rethorisch geschliffenen aber inhaltlich schwachsinnigen Beiträge, dieser sogen. Fachleute riefen einen leichten Würgereiz bei mir hervor :-) .

----------


## Karl

Hallo 
erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
Na, ich bin auch über die HP von Herrn Breuer auf die Therapie aufmerksam geworden. Daraufhin habe ich in seinem "Forum" versucht weiteres über seine Therapie zu erfahren, aber mit nur sehr mäßigem Ergebnis.
Interessant wäre deshalb für mich ein Beitrag von jemandem, der diese Therapie schon ausprobiert hat, denn im Grunde halte ich sie erstmal für garnicht schlecht. 
Karl

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Athelas! 
Welches gelinkte Forum meinst Du wegen Brechreiz über Ausführungen sogenannter Fachleute? Rehakids? 
Hi Karl! 
Ich selber leide auch unter Migräne, ich weiß nicht, ob Du diese Therapie deshalb machen willst, aber richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht, was Ihr hier so schreibt über die Methode des Herrn Breuer!  
Wie immer skeptische Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Je mehr ich von diesem Alfred Breuer lese, desto mehr rate ich zur Vorsicht. 
Wenn mich jemand um meine Meinung fragt, ich halte seine ausführungen für absoluten Blödsinn. 
Ob seine "Therapie" hilft, mag ich nicht beurteilen, die Erklärung die er dazu liefert, ist Blödsinn. Sorry 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Habe nun auch mal die Homepage des Herrn Breuer besucht, alleine die würde mich schon davon abhalten mit dem in Kontakt zu treten! Na und seine komischen Erklärungen in dem Forum da, also ich weiß ja nicht!  
Ich bezweifele diese Therapie sehr und denke da auch wieder an die Geldmacherei! 
Sehr skeptische Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Küken

Tja muss ich teetantchen wohl recht geben...

----------


## Andreas R

Hi alle zusammen,  
was ich jetzt auf Eure Diskussion antworte, wird euch möglicher Weise nicht gefallen. Ich werde auch nur diesen einen Beitrag dazu platzieren, denn als Lehrer steht es mir nicht zu, in medizinische Belange eingreifen zu wollen. Jedoch auf das Denken und Lernen bezogen habe ich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die Dinge kritisch zu betrachten ist sinnvoll. Jedoch nicht mit Hochmut, sondern mit der aufwendigen Arbeit, hinter die Dinge zu schauen. 
Ihr meint wirklich über etwas urteilen zu können, was ihr gar nicht kennt. Allein die Seite von Herrn Breuer lesen heißt lange nicht, sie auch zu verstehen. Dazu ist ein lebenslanges Weiterlernen notwendig.  Ihr sprecht in einer Selbstverständlichkeit über einen Zugang, der in den sensorischen Rezeptoren(=Nervenzellen der Haut) liegt und der von Euch nicht einmal bewusst genutzt wird.  Wieso sollte jemand der eine besondere Entdeckung über die Wahrnehmung erfasst hat ein Spinner sein. Menschen mit innovativen Ideen gelten solange als Spinner ( bei Besserwissern, die das menschliche Demutsgefühl vor dem Leben nicht mehr kennen) bis sich die Idee durchgesetzt hat. Herr Breuer hat bereits Hunderten von Patienten erfolgreich geholfen, die bei all den anderen glorreichen Methoden schon fast die Hoffnung auf ein Weiterkommen aufgegeben haben. Das ist einfach mal Fakt. Die Therapie heißt im Übrigen  Manuelle Biofeedback Therapie Breuer. Schon die Tatsache, das ihr Euch über das manuelle nicht austauschen könnt,  spricht dafür, dass ihr gar keinen bewussten Bezug für dessen Potential habt. Ist es nicht merkwürdig, dass Eure Web-Seite genau das  Bild wiederspiegelt, wovon die Seite des Herrn Richard Breuer spricht? Nun antworte ich auf einen sehr alten Beitrag. Vielleicht hat sich die Sichtweise  inzwischen erweitert und mein Kommentar ist überflüssig. Vielleicht hat sich das Denken auch nicht weiterentwickelt und wir halten an dem Wissen von gestern weiter fest, weil wir uns gar nicht zutrauen auch mal die Welt aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten. Wie wäre es mit: voneinander lernen ohne Bedingungen, Forderungen und Erwartungen in Annahme.
Andreas

----------


## Muschel

Den ersten Beitrag direkt hier in diesem Thema verfasst. Aber mich wundert eh nix mehr in dieser alternativmedizinischen Welt, nur die Dreistigkeit und Hartnäckigkeit, die ist schon bewunderungswürdig.  
Nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit sog. Osteopathen meinerseits und diversen anderen Spielchen rund um meine Erkrankung, die mich GsD wenig bis kein Geld gekostet hat, traue ich dieser Spezies - also Alternativmedizinern - gar nicht mehr über den Weg. War ich vorher nur skeptisch, bin ich heute fassungslos, was für Heilversprechen gemacht werden. 
Kommt mir einer von denen zu Nahe, renne ich so schnell ich kann weg. Auch in schulmed. Praxen hat sich leider der ein oder andere mit diesem Kram beschäftigt, ich werde mittlerweile sehr deutlich und verlasse durchaus auch solche Praxen, wenn es zuviel wird damit bzw. mir eingeredet wird, daß mir nichts anderes als z.B. Biofeedback helfen wird.  
Dein Beitrag da über mir, @Andreas, sagt doch auch wieder nix aus. Außer Beleidungen zu diesem Forum und auch seinen Usern kommt nix. Kommen Dir da eigentlich nicht selber Zweifel über dieses Geschreibsel? 
Diesen Satz hier solltest Du Dir mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:   

> Vielleicht hat sich das Denken auch nicht weiterentwickelt und wir  halten an dem Wissen von gestern weiter fest, weil wir uns gar nicht  zutrauen auch mal die Welt aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten.

 Wir verfügen hierzulande über eine sehr hochentwickelte Medizin, die nicht immer heilen kann, das wird sie wahrscheinlich nie können, aber die Zeiten um mit Tee, geschwurbeltem Wasser und Nichtwissen Heilversprechen zu geben, die nie eingehalten wurden und auch heute nicht werden, sollten endgültig vorbei sein!! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

> In der Ausbildung zum Breuer Therapeuten im Biomeditec Forschungszentrum Blankenheim hat *Herr Riesner* erkannt, dass man beim *Betupfen der Haut* die im darüber liegenden* bioelktromagnetischen Feld* befindlichen *Schwingungsmuster der Zellkommunikation* als *Informationen wahrnehmen* und so *Störungen in der Arbeitsweise der Nervenzellen* erkennen sowie diese wieder in ein *gesundes, natürliches Gleichgewicht regulieren kann*.

 
Nun ja, Herr Riesner,  
es ist wohl so, dass sich manch einer durch *verändertes Denken* ein *X* für ein *U* vormacht.  
Freilich ändert das nichts am* U*. Und am *X*, das eigentlich auch nur ein *U* ist. 
Interessant, Herr Riesner, finde ich übrigens den Sitz des *Biotechnologie Forschungszentrum Blankenheim*, in dem Ihnen die Fähigkeit beigebogen wurde, die *Schwingungsmuster der Zellkommunikation* als *Information* wahrzunehmen. 
Ist das eigentlich die Dienstwohnung des Blankenheimers Bademeisters?

----------

